
Tesla says someone fired a bullet into battery pack of Model S that caught fire - bkraz
https://electrek.co/2018/12/16/tesla-fire-bullet-battery/
======
solveit
That's... possibly the best excuse I've ever heard for a car catching fire.

------
jaimex2
Well, now we know what trope action movies will use in the future.

------
orhmeh09
Although this one appears “self-inflicted,” it seems like a pretty important
issue for a machine being sold in the US, where road rage shootings are not at
all uncommon.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
one more point to ICE vehicles, they only catch fire if you shoot the gas tank

~~~
gus_massa
MythBusters made an episode about that [http://www.discovery.com/tv-
shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-da...](http://www.discovery.com/tv-
shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/shooting-gas-tank/) [spoiler alert]
"busted"

